#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Джонанг >  > > >  >  >  Джонанг. Ямантака

## Карма Палджор

Доброго всем времени суток
Для тех кто многократно испрашивал текст практики Ямантаки традиции Джонанг - небольшая хорошая новость.
Фактически работа над текстом закончена. В ближайшее время текст будет доступен как в центре, так и у меня на сайте.

----------

Nickson (15.10.2014), Эфрон (17.10.2014)

----------

